# want to visit relatives



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi 
I wanted to visit my relatives (Sister her husband & nephew) in Italy for 3-2 weeks. I am resident of India and working. Please suggest me what kind of visa is required for this visit, is it a tourist visa? 
I have gone through the Italian immigration site and found that I need to show my TAX papers, bank statements, salary slips, spounsership letter from my sister and one letter stating my purpose of visit. 
Is there anything else i need to show please advice and how much amount i need to show in my bank accounts?
Can some one provide me a sample letter that states purpose of visit to meet relatives.
Thanks in advance.

Ram


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should probably only need a visitor's visa - a so-called Schengen visa. There's a bit more information here Embassy of Italy in Canberra

You should probably contact their visa office to check.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

